# My Attemps in rescuing



## Mochang (Oct 15, 2011)

i pulled up at work to park the car and saw this very slow moving pigeon(there are allot of pigeons where i work), i had a closer look at he was young and couldn't fly, last time i left a pigeon who couldn't fly alone over night i came back to find a carcass and a pile of feathers. so i take the little fella home and he seems depressed wouldn't move much, he wasn't interested in food at all. i force fed him a scrambled egg (not sure if it was a good or a bad thing). anyway, 3 hrs later he came to life, he was so happy to be around me and kept pecking at the fingers for food. i did some research and get a syringe and started feeding him baby's food. we have mastered the feeding through a syringe and staying clean. i purchased some bird seeds and left a small bowl in his cage. he now eats seeds but not many, i still feed him, but he does drink water on his own quite well. one of his wings seem to be a bit lazy, i do believe he has some sort of paracite or dissease, need some advice on the photos.

































http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/7572/img0012gw.jpg


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

You have done a very good job with this little one, I'm sorry I cannot be of any help since I am pretty new to the pigeons myself but somebody will be here to help very shortly and you'll be able to get this little one on the mend!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

First, you are doing great with this little guy! You've mastered feeding -- that is a great start. 

It is hard to tell what is going on from the photos -- but it looks like there may be some swelling under his wing -- like maybe he was either attacked by a predator, or has a boil there. 

Either way, he really should be on antibiotics -- predator wounds can become infected quite quickly. If you have access to a vet who is pigeon friendly, by all means go that route.... but otherwise, I'd suggest that you purchase some antibiotics for him online ... 

Baytril is a good one for treating predator wounds -- it can be a bit tough to find but can be purchased online. The absolute best choice would probably be an antibiotic called Clavamox -- that requires a prescription from a vet, at least in the States. 

I'm not sure what kind of resources you have available to you -- but getting him on antibiotics very quickly would be my suggestion. Maybe there's someone who is local to you who can be of immediate help.

I'd suggest cleaning the wound with a sterile saline solution -- I buy it from the drugstore, and it is sold as a sinus rinse. A very dilute iodine solution works as well. Once the wound is clean, you can put an antibiotic ointment on it -- something like Neosporin -- as long as the wound isn't too deep. 

Also, check him to see if he has mites or lice on him ... if he does, they are pretty simple to get rid of -- I have used a spray called Scalex, which is pigeon safe. 

If you can post pictures of his droppings, that would also help. 

One thing to do straight away is check inside of his beak -- gently pry it open, and shine a light on it, and see what it looks like in there ... it should be pinkish, with no white spots. If he has white spots, then he needs to be treated for canker -- again, a relatively easy thing to do, but it does require the right medication. I treat all my rescues for canker just as a matter of principle, because you can't always see the lesions from it.


----------



## Mochang (Oct 15, 2011)

i live in Australia, i have no clue what is available, his mouth is fine and healthy, those are not wounds just bare skin with no feathers, i think he/she might have lice, he has been scratching his neck non stop and now the feathers are starting to thin out around the neck also. i noticed him pulling out a couple feathers also. 


also, how much should i be feeding him? i give about 2-3 table spoons 4 times a day. his stool is very runny now


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Look very very closely and see if you see anything like these:









http://www.canaryadvisor.com/bird-lice.html










http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/issues/2/2-5/Laura_E_John.html (be careful of the amounts used to med--as this is a chicken site, and chickens are much larger than pigeons.)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Doubt this kind is a problem in this case, but might as well add scaly leg mites:









http://www.birds-online.de/gesundheit/gesparasiten/grabmilben_en.htm

Good info--but be warned other pics on that site of scaley face mites are GRAPHIC. One bird's face is basically melting...


----------



## Mochang (Oct 15, 2011)

]thank you very much for the info found one, you are a champion! my camera is not as good as yours but here they are, i managed to get it off the feather and onto a piece of paper


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yep, that's a bird louse. I think sevin dust on ALL the birds in your house should do the job killing the nasty buggers. Be sure to repeat treatment in 10 days or so to kill what's currently an egg. Then watch for a week just in case and if there are more repeat.

When you treat, put the bird in a box for a bit and clean/disinfect the cage and whole area he's in. You can clean it with borax water or vinegar water. This has fewer fumes than bleach would. When birdy goes back in the cage (after you treat him) throw away the temporary box he was in while you cleaned and dusted him (make sure none goes in his nose or eyes.) Maybe clean where the box was on the floor too. Then maybe clean yourself up just in case. (I know this sounds overzealous, but this will make it positive that it's gone when he has such a bad infestation.)

You could use sevin or permethrin dust for poultry. They're both avaliable at Tractor supply. Check with the staff to be sure you get the right product.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

glad you found the creepy crawlies, just another thought for you, some of the areas you showed in your photos are not suppose to have feathers, 
birds feathers grow in tracks, they have bald areas on thier bodies, you just don't see it unless you move the feathers out of the way


----------

